

Startup Rising: Iran - tehrania
http://pando.com/2014/05/20/startup-rising-iran/

======
thebear
Here's a bit of historical trivia that may or may not be relevant in
connection with Iran as a potential new exciting market for VCs. I do believe
it's something that every hacker should know. I quote from the Wikipedia
article on the 9th century Persian Mathematician Muḥammad ibn Mūsā al-
Khwārizmī:

 _Some words reflect the importance of al-Khwarizmi 's contributions to
mathematics. "Algebra" is derived from al-jabr, one of the two operations he
used to solve quadratic equations. Algorism and algorithm stem from Algoritmi,
the Latin form of his name. His name is also the origin of (Spanish) guarismo
and of (Portuguese) algarismo, both meaning digit._

~~~
qwerty_asdf
Looking at the word " _al-jabr_ ", part of me wonders if this might've been
the lexical root that inspired Frank Herbert to name his mystical device "The
Gom Jabbar" in his novel, Dune.

Meanwhile, in an effort to stay on-topic, and not get distracted by so much
navel gazing...

From the article:

    
    
      Mobile penetration is over 120% — meaning many people have more than one device.
    

Pure speculation on my part, but might this be due to a trend in keeping
burner phones, in order to avoid a heavy-handed state-sponsored surveillance
apparatus?

